# Convertir video/WMV de mac a  i PAD2



## crayon (29 Juin 2011)

Bonjour 
Voila je viens d'acheter un Ipad , je souhaite transférer de mon MAC film , video etc..pour les visionner sur mon i PAD2 .Quel logiciel , gratuit ou pas trop cher utiliser ?
Merci


----------



## Gwen (29 Juin 2011)

Ben. iTunes.


----------



## crayon (29 Juin 2011)

iTunes. 
Merci , i tunes pour de la  musique , mais j'ai telechargé un film en wmv que j'ai sur mon Mac je souhaite le transférer ou le voir sur mon I Pad ..je suis en train de chercher du coté d'air play


----------



## Jellybass (30 Juin 2011)

crayon a dit:


> iTunes.
> Merci , i tunes pour de la  musique , mais j'ai telechargé un film en wmv que j'ai sur mon Mac je souhaite le transférer ou le voir sur mon I Pad ..je suis en train de chercher du coté d'air play



Installe Flip4Mac sur ton Mac. Ensuite, ouvre ton film dans QuickTime 7 (il te faudra la version pro) et exporte-le au format h.264, en .m4v.

Il doit aussi y avoir des freewares qui font ça bien.


----------



## regsam (30 Juin 2011)

Sans aucun doute , OPlayer HD sur ton iPad 
C'est gratuit et il lit tout même avec les sous-titres


----------

